# sony xperia s , kein ton mehr



## Chris (31. August 2012)

hallo zusammen,
ich hab jetzt seit ca.2 monaten das sxs und war bis dato zufrieden.heut nachmittag auf arbeit bekam ich ein anruf und da hatte ich gerade das tel. in der hand,hab mich da gewundert warum es denn garnicht klingelt...naja egal dachte ich und hab nicht weiter geschaut,jetzt auf´n abend stell ich fest das ich garkein ton mehr habe.kein klingelton,kein mp3 und sogar bei spiele hab ich kein ton mehr(nur mit kopfhörer gehts)....jetzt vor ca. 30 min hab ich ein firmware update gemacht,in der hoffnung das es dann wieder geht aber nix....
wär schön wenn einer von euch ne idee hat,ich weiß jedenfalls nicht mehr weiter und einschicken...hm naja wenn garnix mehr was bringt komm ich wohl nicht drum rum....

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## ConCAD (31. August 2012)

Wenn du gar keinen Ton mehr rausbekommst, hört sich das tatsächlich nach einem Defekt des Lautsprechers an.


----------



## Chris (1. September 2012)

man so ein sch***...


----------

